# Tips on handling classes



## AluePoodles (Jun 25, 2013)

So I wanted to share with you guys what I’ve learnt by going through a few different handling classes and learning what makes a good class vs a bad class. 

The first class I went to, there was no structure. I was a fresh newbie, and I was just sent running in a small circle over and over again for a few weeks. I wasn’t learning how to gait, I wasn’t learning proper skills, I wasn’t learning anything except to go in a circle. After a few weeks of that, we did down and backs and then was sent in a circle again. My instructor did not even go over my puppy like a judge does, she basically pet him and sent us on. Being new, I had no idea what I needed and didn’t think anything of it, until it was time for our first show and boy did I learn the hard way. I never even stacked him during class correctly and I was never told how even do it. 

So I have been going to a new class this past year with my boy Kovu; he’s a dual CH but I have a ton to learn and so does he. We started showing last year on a whim! 

Now what makes a good class? Kovu likes to do something new to embarrass me every class, but my instructor never gets annoyed with him and always gives him the time he needs. For instance; Kovu likes to buck like a puppy sometimes, and when he hairs correctly, my instructor claps and makes a scene, when he doesn’t he watches him and will give me tips to try next time. Kovu also went through this phase of moving his legs and stomping. His legs would get reset, and he would move his hands up and down no less than two times so the dog learns he has to keep still and deal. Kovu also went through a phase of attacking our instructor with kisses and tries to climb in his lap; he just laughs it off and gives us time to reset, but he NEVER indulges him beyond a sweet tone. If you have an instructor that encourages bad behavior, that will translate to the ring. He touches the dogs differently every time; some exams are light and quick, others are super thorough and not an inch of the dog isn’t touched. He always tells me when to speed up, he’s always encouraging, he tells me when my stacks look bad and just beams when we nail it. 

I always walk out of class feeling like we accomplished something new, and I just adore everything about my class. Always ask questions and if you feel like you aren’t getting a good experience, DON’T stick it out. I travel over an hour one way for my class, it’s always worth it. 

Including a photo of us at class with our instructor. He adores Kovu and as you can see Kovu loves him too!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

I think what you wrote applies to all dog training classes, not just handling for conformation. Wise advice to not stick to a class where you don’t seem to be learning much and in your case, going around in endless meaningless circles.


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

Thanks for your info, your boy looks lovely!


----------



## AluePoodles (Jun 25, 2013)

Skylar said:


> I think what you wrote applies to all dog training classes, not just handling for conformation. Wise advice to not stick to a class where you don’t seem to be learning much and in your case, going around in endless meaningless circles.




This is true too! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AluePoodles (Jun 25, 2013)

Mufar42 said:


> Thanks for your info, your boy looks lovely!




Thank you!! He was being a brat so he’s stacking like a brat, but I adore him and his happiness in the ring! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

